# stranded filipinos



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Wow! I see where thousands of stranded filipinos are crammed into a stadium in Manila. I wonder how many virus infected people are in that crowd? How many will pass the virus to others there?

I feel sorry for them that are stranded and subjected to such conditions there at the stadium. 

Has there been any relief from the situation there?

Art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Unfortunately a lot of them are infected - and allowed to travel. I understand they need to go home, but they also need to test them before sending them. Here in Iloilo we were down to one active case (19 total cases), then they started sending the LSIs & OFWs home. We now have 23 active cases (107 total).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The current administration is low on cash that's the real story and they can't afford to test all these people or provide the housing and foods costs because the people are broke, they aren't from Manila and now they have to leave because not much work and after this group of Locally Stranded Individuals is gone another group of them will have to be dealt with and sent back to their provincial area's/Island it's never ending.

And over 100,000 OFW's need to return to the Philippines due to the Covid issue and they are out of work and no more money.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My sister-in-law has been trying to come back for a couple months (OFW and contract expired). She finally got to Cebu yesterday, and got swabbed. Test results already came back (negative). We were all surprised it was so fast.

But... they are sending her to Manila, to be sent to Antique, for her 2 week quarantine. Seems a bit odd. 

They originally told her she would have to be tested in Malaysia, before flying. Which makes sense to me. Instead she had 2 flights to get to Cebu and no one on the plane was tested first. Sounds like a bad science experiment to me.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, we are supposed to fly to Georgia in Sept for a very close friend's wedding that I Really wish the couple would've postponed when this mess started in Spring and I'm surprised the GA Governor is even allowing large full scale gatherings right now, since many states are not, and who knows(?), they might shut it down between now and then anyway. The wedding is outdoors and all, but still gotta deal with airports and airplanes for 5 hours straight. Gonna be doggone nervous for 2 weeks afterwards hoping we are "all good" once back. On flip side, cannot imagine being those stuck in a stadium full of other potentially sick people and something so very contagious as Covid, in addition to having the work money dried up. Filipinos are survivors, but this puts them in a bad way with lot of OFW jobs gone poof! Y'all stay safe!


----------

